

Show HN: Pressing the Reddit Button Using a Robot [with rainbows] - humanarity
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rthebutton-robot/mbjhhcjnpagkeeeiimfnmhbfmadhcaoe?authuser=0

======
humanarity
If it crashes (the notifications get stuck), just go to chrome://extensions
and click "Enabled" to disable it. And then click "Enabled" again to re-enable
it. That fixes it.

The with rainbows version is just uploaded to the Webstore now. Maybe it's up
in a few minutes. Pic here:
[http://i.imgur.com/Zp5D8na.png](http://i.imgur.com/Zp5D8na.png)

